
Python 3 migration prevents access to system Python - comex
https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/issues/24757
======
nanoloc
The homebrew devs have just deleted a post from their forums which was asking
whether it’s a problem that there are scripts in /System which use

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/env python
    

Those scripts might, depending on which PATH is used when they’re run, use
Python 3 and break.

